# CA Glue....saving the tips



## okiebugg

With the days of an early summer heat wave, (we've had 100degree days for 18 days) and high relative humidity above 70% here in Oklahoma, I've figured out (for what its worth) how to keep your glue tips from jamming up and glue setting in the nozzle. First, never throw away a tip or a cap from an empty bottle....They can be reused. I have enough tubes and caps now that I don't need to buy any.

Use a glass jar (I use large baby food jars) fill the jar with acetone and keep it sealed tightly. At the first sign that your tube is getting plugged or starting the inevitable buildup of glue on the exterior, throw it in the acetone for 4 or 5 hours. In the meantime take one of your used tubes and caps which you have cleaned and put it on the glue bottle you're using. Voila, starting over with a 'new tip'

I use satellite city thick CA and med CA. I like a different type of thin made by loctite because of its ease of application and the seal it gets when you put the cap on it. This also needs the acetone bath at times.

After allowing your nasty tip sit in the acetone for a few hours, start swirl shaking the jar a few times and fish the tip out with forceps. (I dont like it on my skin) The acetone will remove virtually all of the CA from the tip and cap so it can be reused.

The downside if there is one, is the acetone in the jar is itself turning into a 'lite' super glue. It will become milky and change to a slightly amber color. Open the jar and throw it out safely. If you get it on anything, it will stick to it.:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227

thanks for sharing!


----------



## KenBrasier

I've stopped capping my CA and it has almost completely ended any stopping up problems.  I haven't noticed it drying out either, I've had some uncapped for almost a year without any issues.


----------



## scotirish

*If the individual at my local Woodcraft Store knows what he is talking about, ca glue cures (hardens) in the ABSENCE of oxygen.    So I also no longer cap the bottles and have no problem with hardening.  To clear the spout I slam the bottle down on the bench and the glue goes back in the bottle.  :biggrin::biggrin:
Ron*


----------



## snyiper

I am with Ken I just sit it down tap it and puff air out the tip and leave it ..I have had some open for several months no issue. 
If CA hardens due to the absence of oxygen why do we get our fingers glued up? If that theory were true if you put it on a open piece of wood it will not harden....I think there is more to it.


----------



## snyiper

I found this and it makes sense. I have used misted water to set CA when I raced RC trucks we never used accelerator.

Generally, cyanoacrylate is an acrylic resin which rapidly polymerises in the presence of water (specifically hydroxide ions), forming long, strong chains, joining the bonded surfaces together. Because the presence of moisture causes the glue to set, exposure to moisture in the air can cause a tube or bottle of glue to become unusable over time. To prevent an opened container of glue from setting before use, it must be stored in an airtight jar or bottle with a package of silica gel. Another convenient way is attaching a hypodermic needle on the opening of glue. After applying, residual glue soon clogs the needle, keeping moisture out. The clog is removed by heating the needle (e.g. by a lighter) before use.


----------



## SGM Retired

Good info all but I saw not mention of storing Ca in refrigerator. I keep my large bottles in the refrigerator and have no issue at all. Does it need to be kept there??
Gary


----------



## okiebugg

scotirish said:


> *If the individual at my local Woodcraft Store knows what he is talking about, ca glue cures (hardens) in the ABSENCE of oxygen.  So I also no longer cap the bottles and have no problem with hardening. To clear the spout I slam the bottle down on the bench and the glue goes back in the bottle. :biggrin::biggrin:*
> *Ron*


 
*Hey SGM Retired.....I'm CSM retired..........SEMPER FI*

That individual may or may not be correct. Water molecules in ambient air causes CA to cure. The higher the humidity, the faster the cure. Oxygen is in air, so you make the call.

If I'm doing inlay work where laying CA over the inlay material, I certainly dont want bubbles or crystallization as it will degrade the overlay to the point that the inlay will be cloudy or worse.

I use a cool mist humidifier (which comes on in an instant) to blow fine mist over the CA causing its cure to accelerate slowly---no bubbles---no crystallization. You can also use a fine spray mister to do the same thing.

I've never had the luxury of keeping the CA in the refrigerator. My shop is non AC and in recent days in NE Oklahoma temps over 100degrees (21 days straight)


----------



## SGM Retired

Wow, did not know that we had Marines out there. I will try and type slower next time so you can read it .  Just kidding. Where do you get this "cool mist humidifier"?
Gary


----------



## okiebugg

SGM Retired said:


> Wow, did not know that we had Marines out there. I will try and type slower next time so you can read it . Just kidding. Where do you get this "cool mist humidifier"?
> Gary


 
*OH NOOOOOOOOO*
** 
Another jarhead is loose on society and he knows all the secrets about hurting people


----------



## okiebugg

SGM Retired said:


> Wow, did not know that we had Marines out there. I will try and type slower next time so you can read it . Just kidding. Where do you get this "cool mist humidifier"?
> Gary


 
Wally World or any Pharmacy/Dept store

Even though we have good cold AC, we turn the temperature up and use a circulating fan with a cold air humidifier to sleep under


----------



## SGM Retired

Thanks for the info Okie, don't see how a Marine can function without ocean around them,  They have got to have the Navy to help them along.  Wow, am I asking for it now. You might need to PM me your response, don't want to hurt everyone's ears out there. Army can take it but these Civilians not so sure about them. Have a great day my brother!!


----------



## okiebugg

*Water??????????*



SGM Retired said:


> Thanks for the info Okie, don't see how a Marine can function without ocean around them, They have got to have the Navy to help them along. Wow, am I asking for it now. You might need to PM me your response, don't want to hurt everyone's ears out there. Army can take it but these Civilians not so sure about them. Have a great day my brother!!


 
You dont know how closeyou are speaking to my heart.....I was 23rd MEB when I was a youngster. Had a lot of squids hauling us around so we could be first to kick butt.

My Email is okiebugg200@cox.net if you ever want to talk.


----------



## jbswearingen

And another Marine here...

Then again, in Maryland, you can't throw a rock without hitting one of us...


----------



## BlackPearl

And another, Semper Fi.

Never could figure out why the Navy did not trust it's self enough to handle it's own security. Their gates were always maned by the Core.  In Dallas they closed the Navy base a couple of years ago, so all security may be done by civilians now.


----------

